# My first HK



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I just bought a USP .45 Expert. I have been eyeing this gun since last year. I'm a SIG fan, but the HK felt great in my hand. I cannot seem to find the Expert on the web site. It's hard to find info about it. I've fired a USP before 
but not the Expert. Does anyone own this gun? How is it different from the regular USP? I can't wait to fire this thing...10 days and counting.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Greetings!

The actual website that gets updated on a more regular basis is http://www.hk-usa.com/ .

Also, the link for the Expert is below.

http://www.hk-usa.com/usp_expert_general.html

I have no experience with the Expert although I have heard about people doing some unbelievable things with this pistol on the HK forums as far as accuracy is concerned.

Regards!
Mark~


----------

